# T-jet Gearing; Original and Repro



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Was the factory gearing the same on all the original types of Tjet chassis - 
- Standard (small wheel), 
- Truck, 
- Formula/Indy,
- Hot Rod, and 
- Dune Buggy ?

What about the Aurora Flamethrowers, Wild Ones and Tuff Ones?

Were there any other chassis variants with different gearing?

Compared with the standard T-jet, the JL/AW Tuff Ones chassis has a touchy throttle response at the same voltage and controller-rating. It can be helped by regearing, according to many Forum members. Was this true of the original Aurora Tuff Ones also?

Were there gearing options besides the 9T and 14T?

Thanks,

-- D


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

back in the day, when you bought a Tjet Hop-Up Kit, it came with a 12t pinion. i have a couple cars with them, it's kinda nice. more top speed than a Tjet, less twitchy than a TO. (the original Aurora TOs can be somewhat twitchy because of the gearing AND the fact that the motor ohms much lower... you have to get a different controller to compensate.) only problem with the 12t is you seem to lose some braking, so think about that when you set it up.

all the other old cars you mentioned have the same gearing, as far as I know, except maybe the Indy/Slimline... i have a couple but never did much with them and I don't remember...

also, i think the Super II came with a different (bigger?) crown gear, if you can find one of them.

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The 12 tooth is a great t-jet setup for medium to larger road courses. I prefer a Tuff Ones with the 9 tooth conversion, especially with larger profile tires and tight radius turns. 

The 14 tooth doesnt really have a place on my short track. But it's the shiz on super ovals where you need the leg.

The 9 was the original pinion for t-jets

The 12 was the hop up pinion for t-jets

The 14 was the stock pinion for Tuff Ones

The Slimmy used a 9 tooth pinion, however it also used a 9 for the arm gear; which is how they put a little snap back into the argueably under powered chassis.

With all the modern offerings in wheels and tires and the 3 pinion sizes one can really fine tune a chassis setup and fiddle for days. I always try to consider what the characteristics are of my chosen armature and magnets so that I dont expect too much when it's mated with the gear set.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for yet more great tips from you,bill.i only had a slimline in front of me once,and did what i could,but with those wierd magnets,what's a guy to do?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i agree with bill. the track you,re on is going to dictate what gears will work best. example a quick motor and powerful mags with a 9 tooth will get you to top speed in 4 feet or so. same animal with 1 14 tooth and at 12 or 14 feet and that jet is blazin! good luck slowin down. thats where a nice piece of foam will save a runaway tjet! so in short its the track straights and turns that will help you with gear combo.i dont think i have a 12 tooth but for my track could be the perfect combo.experiment! and post results.


----------

